

RE: BASIC (Or, The First Programming Book I Ever Read) - stevejohnson
http://stevejohnson.posterous.com/re-basic-or-the-first-programming-book-i-ever

======
StudyAnimal
Could have been Commodore 64 - Introduction to Basic Part One, or many of the
many Usborne books available at the local libraries.

Or perhaps one of the "The Bytes Brothers" books I had: "Compute a Clue" and
"Input an Investigation"

Edit: Geez there were a lot of books around encouraging kids to code back
then. Do such things still exist?

------
jcl
If you want an introduction to making Scheme games in a graphical environment
that lets you iteratively code and run, you might try DrScheme combined with
this book draft:

<http://world.cs.brown.edu/1/>

Note to Steve: your comment section does not seem to work.

~~~
stevejohnson
It was a Posterous bug which was fixed after a brief email exchange.

